# Twin mums: When is the earliest twins can be born and not need special care/NICU?



## arj

I have been thinking about delivery, I really want my babies to be born healthy but am dreading how huge I will be and am getting impatient! I do want to go to at least 36 weeks their lungs etc are developed etc, but aren't sure if my body will cope till then! I dont have any experience with prem babies, both my singeltons were fat full term healthy babies that were handed straight to me and left hospital that day. I will be induced at 38 weeks if I havent gone into labor before then, but in case I do, what can I expect?

Just wondering when you had your babies, and if they needed special care? If so, what kind and how long? And birth weights..

Thanks :flower:


----------



## heyyady

I don't think there's really an answer to that question- some babies are born at 34 weeks and go home right away, others are born at 38 weeks and need a little help


----------



## Miss MellyG

My babies were born at 38 weeks and Olivia had to spend time in NICU - 9 days as her lungs weren't developed properley.

Best to prepare anyway to be honest

x


----------



## jk3nd4ll

My boys were boy at 37 weeks. 5 lbs 3 oz and 5 lbs 10 oz, tiny but very healthy no special care needed went home two days after they were born!!


----------



## _Vicky_

My boys were born at 37+4 by induction 5lb12 and 5lb4 Sam came straight home and Fynn went to NICU for nearly three weeks due to NEC (under developed bowel) 

I agree with the above gestation doesn't really decide whether they will need NICU or not unless they are very prem xxx


----------



## luca123

Hello. My girls were born at 36weeks and we were home in 2 days. Good luck x


----------



## paigekins

I had my boys at 36 weeks. They weighed 4.8 lbs and 4.12 lbs. They had to stay 12 days in the NICU. I agree with everyone here. It doesn't matter how far you are in your pregnancy. Some babes just need some more help and the good thing is that they get the help!

Good luck in your pregnancy and wishing you happy, healthy little babies! :flower:


----------



## beckyboo1980

heyyady said:


> I don't think there's really an answer to that question- some babies are born at 34 weeks and go home right away, others are born at 38 weeks and need a little help

I completely agree. My boys were born at 37+5 weeks. Had had steroid injections to help lungs, and were good weights, 7lb6oz and 6lb9oz and Maddox still needed to go into Special Care for help with breathing. He was only in for a couple of days but we had to keep revisiting Special Care for a good 3 weeks with ongoing problems. Both fine now though:happydance:
Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## arj

Interesting! Thanks ladies. Im just hoping that mine dont have to be in NICU becuase I live an hour from the hospital, and have other children to look after. And i want to breastfeed and am worried they wont suck or that I wont be able to feed them for some reason.


----------



## ahbon

Mine were born at 35+4 and neither needed NICU - we did have to stay in as per their rules of any babies born under 36wks and because no 2 was small (3lbs 15.5). If we hadn't kept trying breastfeeding (which we gave up trying after 10 or 11days!) we could have gone home a lot sooner!


----------



## apple84

Mine were born at 36+3 and we were all home in 40 hours.


----------

